# Huntsman spiders with prey etc



## orionmystery (Oct 21, 2013)

Huntsman spider with spider prey. Any idea what dipterans are those? Sabah, Malaysia (Borneo)



Huntsman spider with prey IMG_1317 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


A mating pair of Blattodea on a tree trunk at night. Selangor, Malaysia.



Mating cockroaches IMG_2099 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Two Polyrhachis ants and Hemipteran eggs? Selangor, Malaysia. Night find.



Two ants and some eggs IMG_1945 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Huntsman spider with skink prey. Night find. Pahang, Malaysia.



Huntsman spider with skink IMG_1605 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Unidentified Gasteracantha sp. spider? Sabah, Malaysia (Borneo)



Gasteracantha sp. spider? IMG_1296 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Hello shrimp, the ocean called. It wants you back! A katydid (Tribe: Agraeciini)  we found at night. Kinabalu, Sabah, Malaysia (Borneo). 



Katydid nymph IMG_1276 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


This beetle, or what's left of it, was still alive - moving its antennae, mandibles and legs - when I found it. Attacked by a bird? The ants were making a meal out of it. Night find, Selangor, Malaysia.



Beetle eaten alive by ants IMG_1894 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More tropical spiders: Tropical spiders | Up Close with Nature


----------



## VABuckeye (Oct 21, 2013)

I know others have said it but your images are so freaking good.  I can only aspire to get halfway to where you are.  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Oct 21, 2013)

Those are amazing! If you don't mind me asking what is your setup?


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 21, 2013)

VABuckeye said:


> I know others have said it but your images are so freaking good. I can only aspire to get halfway to where you are. Thanks so much for sharing.



Thanks 



GDHLEWIS said:


> Those are amazing! If you don't mind me asking what is your setup?



Thanks. I used 3 different setups here. All with 40D, but different lenses/lighting.

Image #1 and #6: 

MPE65, MT24EX and concave diffuser: MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature

Image #2, 3, 4, 6:

Tamron SP60, Canon 270EX speedlite. I don't have a photo of this setup yet. Still fine tuning the rig to get more satisfactory light/diffusion. But it's very similar to my first ever macro rig with D80, Tamron SP90: 

My Macro Rig - Then and Now | Up Close with Nature

Image #5:

Sigma 150 + 1.4x extender: Tips on shooting with natural light | Up Close with Nature


----------



## SashaT (Oct 22, 2013)

Frickin rad!!!!


----------



## Adri (Oct 22, 2013)

Amazing pictures! I especially love the first one.


----------



## mishele (Oct 22, 2013)

:hail:


----------



## cbarnard7 (Oct 23, 2013)

Awesome, as always!


----------

